
Show HN: PDFShift – An API to Convert HTML Documents to PDF - cx42net
https://pdfshift.io/?ref=hn
======
ngirardin
This looks great! I love the demo, right into the front page! What stack are
you using?

~~~
cx42net
Thank you!

I'm using Python (Flask)/MySQL/Beanstalk on the backend, and VueJS for the
website :)

